# how much shood i pay for a .17 HMR rifle



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I want to get a .17 rifle but I

don't now how much I shood pay can any one help my


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

For which gun?


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Why a .17HMR, if you don't mind me asking. Just curious.

Oh, and the general rule of thumb where I live is to look at the MSRP of the rifle you want (as listed on the manufacturer's website) and subtract perhaps 10%, depending on the gun. Something that's in extraordinary demand might list much closer to MSRP. Again, that's just what the rule is around here. Different places, different prices. It all depends on how much it costs locally to actually run a gun shop, and how greedy the buggers are. When I shop for a gun, I always visit at least three shops. You'd be surprised how much the prices can change. I saved $40 on my Ruger MkIII Hunter and $50 on my 10/22-TAL race rifle just by driving ten minutes extra.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

If you go to Shooting times and enter .17 in the search up in the right .It will give you all the info you need

And I dont now wat one I was looking at :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

where did you get your 10/22
:sn


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Oh, I'm all the way over in NY. Very upscale shop called Zak's. The gun was listed on the Davidson's thing, which helped me locate it. Actually, I seriously doubt you'll be able to find too many of the TAL's laying around anymore. Ruger only made 1500 of them. Most were snapped up by shop owners, employees, and the guys that practically live at the gun shop (the ones that g there to hang out). My rifle is number 1435, or thereabouts. Very fine gun, though. Hammer-forged bull barrel with a match crown and a nice finish to it, gorgeous Barracuda walnut thumb-through free-float stock, match chamber, match trigger set at 2.5-3 pounds. Positively no recoil. At 24x magnification, you can just about see the crosshair shake a little at 75-100 yards. Group size at 75 yards is perhaps 2/3"-3/4", which is damn fine for a .22. I expect the groups to tighten a little, as the gun isn't really yet broken in all the way. The grain on the wood is simply beautiful.

The closest thing you can get now is the US Olympic team commemorative gun (approximately 2000 manufactured), which has a less-decorated barrel, slightly different free-float thumb-through stock with one of two ugly finishes, and I think it probably has the match trigger. Really, I don't think that one's worth it. The TAL was great because I would've spent a lot more to do all that stuff myself.

Oh, and sorry for the late reply. The past few days, I've spent more time out than at home, and that's counting the time I spent sleeping.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thsnks all :: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

